# NPP recipe



## bwrag (Aug 31, 2011)

Can someone help me out with a recipe.

I did

5 grams of powder
2% BA
20%BB
10%EO

after all is dissolved I topped it off to 50ml with CSO in a 50ml beaker, and then filtered into sterile vial. SO I was suppose to have 100mg/ml. My friend is running it and says it hurts like a MF. No redness or swelling just pain for a day or 2. I was just going to up my EO to 50%. I also ordered guaiacol do I need to add this or save for TNE, if add a what percent?


----------



## brundel (Aug 31, 2011)

Pain for a day or 2 is fine. Its a short ester and they often hurt for a few days. He will live.
Save the guiacol and eo for when you need it.


----------



## brundel (Aug 31, 2011)

Phone double posted.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 31, 2011)

When I here people say I have painless prop is it BS. I cant judge the pain for my self but he had a limp from a quad injection. Raws shit is supposedly pain free and he has more gear in it then I'm putting in. I appreciate your input brundel thanks


----------



## murf23 (Aug 31, 2011)

sry to jump in I cant help you with the chemistry but I have definetly without a doubt have done painless prop from Z . Not looking to just push Z but it was painless like nothing Ive ever done .


----------



## bwrag (Aug 31, 2011)

Havnt tried Z's but heard it was pain free also.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 31, 2011)

I just brewed up some prop, and it is pretty much pain free, 1.5ml in my delt, and i felt very little the next day

Z's prop is the same way, always really damn smooth


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 31, 2011)

Straight GSO here. 2/20 and it was nice. Before you go crazy, try 1cc yourself just to test it. Your friend might be alergic to the EO.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 31, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I just brewed up some prop, and it is pretty much pain free, 1.5ml in my delt, and i felt very little the next day
> 
> Z's prop is the same way, always really damn smooth


 
recipe please



SloppyJ said:


> Straight GSO here. 2/20 and it was nice. Before you go crazy, try 1cc yourself just to test it. Your friend might be alergic to the EO.


 
He is running my test E with 3 times as much EO in it, with no problem. I already cut it in half he said there is little pain now at 50mg/ml.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 31, 2011)

bwrag said:


> recipe please
> 
> 
> 
> He is running my test E with 3 times as much EO in it, with no problem. I already cut it in half he said there is little pain now at 50mg/ml.



278ml GSO
40g Test Prop
6ml BA
80ml BB

400ml's 100mg test prop

1.5 % BA
20% BB


----------



## brundel (Aug 31, 2011)

bwrag said:


> recipe please
> 
> 
> 
> He is running my test E with 3 times as much EO in it, with no problem. I already cut it in half he said there is little pain now at 50mg/ml.



Then its the NPP and not the recipe.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 31, 2011)

At 2%/20% in sesame oil, my test prop is a painless injection but the site hurts for a few days depending on injection site. Quad always hurts like hell.


----------

